# Sally's Silversides San Francisco Bay Brand?



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone else tried these? My P LOVES them!

They are made for freshwater fish! I got them a few weeks back at Petco.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

i will have to give them a try


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

They have them in the freezers at Petco. Its a silver ziplock bag with a BUNCH of frozen fish in it. Cost - $7.99, and should last a LONG time.

I just pull one out, and run the fish under hot sinkwater until he's not frozen anymore, then just throw him in.

He's gone within 30 secs usually!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen those at Petco as well and was deciding on whether I should buy them or not. Are they good for p's?


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

Highly recommended -- good stuff!

I'm a firm believer in mixing up their diet a bit.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I even saw their frozen krill in the freezer section a well. I'm gonna have to try it next time I head down there


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

My ps love that stuff.It brings out the color too.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

How big are the sivreside you are feeding?


----------



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

I bought them frozen and my p's love them everyone last one of them...My Terns love them the most. Try getting fresh ones they love those even more and they are much cheaper...Here in NY its like 5.99 for the bag....I got twice the size of the bag fresh for 4 bucks and my p's cant get enough of them


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

X-D-X said:


> How big are the sivreside you are feeding?


 They are about 1-2 inchec long, and thin.

-Mike


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

confused said:


> My ps love that stuff.It brings out the color too.


 Maybe that's it, because my P's Red Belly is REALLY red as of late. Looks awesome.


----------

